# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1999 - Βόλος

## Polyneikos

Το 1999 πραγματοποιήθηκε στον Βόλο το * Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της * *ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF .*
Πολλοι και σημαντικοί αθλητές πήραν μέρος, όπως ο Στράτος Αργυράκης (Γενικος Νικητής), Πασχάλης Τσιορνιοβίτης, Χαρης Κοτσιβός, Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου, Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου, Αννα Μαρία Κωνσταντινίδου, Πόπη Τσιντάρη, Ρούλη Παππά κτλ. ,μια εποχή όπου η NABBA και η σχετικα νεοσύστατη WFF, διοργανώνανε πολλους αγώνες σε όλη την Ελλαδα, εγχώριους και διεθνείς.

----------


## argyrakis

ο πρώτος μου αγώνας σε κατηγορία αντρών 22,5 χρονών και γενικός νικητής σε πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα δεν θα μπορούσε να αρχίσει καλύτερα

----------


## Polyneikos

Στρατο όσοι σε παρακολουθούσαν και βλέπαν τις δυνατότητες σου, ξέραν τι θα ακολουθήσει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## VASILIS KARGADOUROS

Απίστευτος αθλητής ... Και το καλύτερο καλούπι!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Κάνωντας μια γρήγορη ιστορική αναδρομή, το 1999 ηταν μια περίοδος άνθησης της NABBA.
Με αφετηρία το 1994, με πρόεδρο τον *Αργύρη Τσοπουρίδη*, έγινε το 1ο Πρωτάθλημα αυτής της νεοσύστατης ένωσης στην Ελλάδα, μιας και στην Ευρώπη διοργανώνονται αγώνες από το 1948.
Αν θέλουμε όμως να είμαστε ακριβείς και συνεπείς στην ιστορία, την αρχή  είχε κάνει ο *Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης, πίσω στο 1985*.
Ξεκίνησε τις επαφές με την ΝΑΒΒΑ στο εξωτερικό με τον κορυφαίο παράγοντα Oscar Heidenstam, συμμετέχοντας σε διεθνή συνέδρια, κάνωντας την αρχή στο Γκρατς της Aυστρίας το 1985, έγινε διεθνής κριτής , διοργανώθηκαν οι πρώτοι αγώνες στην Ελλάδα με τον τίτλο NABBA International αλλά το 1987 μετά το Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς, αποσύρεται ολοκληρωτικά.

Το 1994 όπως προαναφέρθηκε επανεκκίνησε την ΝΑΒΒΑ ο Αργύρης  Τσοπουρίδης.
Το 1999 πλέον , στον 6ο χρόνο δραστηριοποίησης της ΝABBA στην Ελλάδα , είχαν γίνει πάρα πολλοί αγώνες -grand prix πανελληνίως καθώς παράλληλα είχε συσταθεί και η *WFF (World Fitness Federation)*, με κατηγορίες Fitness Ανδρών & Γυναικών, με σκοπό να προσελκύουν περισσότερο κόσμο.


Θα παρουσιάσω αυτό τον αγώνα καθώς τον έχω ξεχωρίσει για δύο λόγους στην μνήμη μου:

1) Ο συγκεκριμένος αγώνας είχε πολλούς και καλούς αθλητές τόσο στους άντρες όσο και στις γυναίκες και αρκετά υψηλό το επίπεδο.
Αθλητές που τα επόμενα χρόνια φέρανε αρκετούς τίτλους σε εγχώριο και διεθνές επίπεδο.
(Τις επόμενες ημέρες διοργανώθηκε στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου το *Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωτάθλημα της ΝABBA* και το * Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WFF*)

2) Πιθανόν αυτός να είναι ο τελευταίος αγώνας πριν από ένα σχίσμα που δημιουργήθηκε εσωτερικά, καθώς μέλη της αποσπάστηκαν και δημιούργησαν την NABBA Hellas, η οποία όμως στην διάρκεια ατόνησε. 
Παρόλα αυτά , για το διαστημα 1999-2008, υπήρχαν 2 ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Ελλάδα, κάτι που προκαλούσε μια σύγχυση στους αθλητές αλλά και στο κοινό.

Κλείνω την παρένθεση και επανέρχομαι στον αγώνα που διοργανώθηκε στον Βόλο, με πρωτοβουλία του *Βασίλη Ζαχείλα.*

*Κατηγορία Juniors-Eφήβων

*


















*
Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Χρήστος Ιωαννίδης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Ανδρών
*















*Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Fitness, Aνδρέας Κωνσταντινίδης
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Αthletic,* με την συμμετοχή γνωστών αθλητών, όπως ο Γιαννης Λύτρας, Γιώργος Ζουμής, Γιάννης Καρακάσης, Χριστόδουλος Σοφοτάσιος  


















*Νικητής της Athletic, ο Γιάννης Λύτρας*

----------


## Polyneikos

Υψηλο το επίπεδο στην* Fitness Γυναικών* με την συμμετοχή της Aννας-Μαρίας Κωνσταντινίδου, Βικτώρια Ιωσηφίδου, Αννα Τετριμίδα, Ιωάννα Ζάχου και Ευτυχίου Κωνσταντίνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικήτρια η Αννα-Μαρία Κωνσταντινίδου*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο τις καλές εποχές της ΝΑΒΒΑ που είχε πληθώρα συμμετοχών ειδικα στις κατηγορίες γυναικών φιτνες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία Figure
Ρούλη Παππά, Πόπη Τσιντάρη, Κατερίνα Μαργαρίτη, Αγγελική Αντρέϊκο και Μεταξά Ευαγγελία

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Figure

Mεταξά Ευαγγελία (5η)*



*
Αγγελική Αντρέϊκο (4η)*




*
Κατερίνα Μαργαρίτη (3η)
*




*Πόπη Τσιντάρη (2η)*






*Ρούλη Παππα, η νικήτρια της Figure
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Bodybuilding -75κ*



























*Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Χάρης Κοτσιβός
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαρτηγορία -85 , με πολλούς γνωστούς αθλητές, Πασχάλη Τσιορνοβίτη,Νικο Παπαγεωργίου,Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο, Δημήτρη Ζώη




















*Νικητής ο Πασχάλης Τσιορνοβίτης
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία +85.*
Συμμετείχαν ο Στράτος Αργυράκης, Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου, Θοδωρής Μελισσάρης, Γιώργος Ντερτινής και Αχιλλέας Παπαδόπουλος





























*Νικητής ο Στράτος Αργυράκης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL - Νικητής ο Στράτος Αργυράκης

*

----------

